# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Word's cannot express

## John R

Just to let you know Steve and Marlena. That all of us here are thinking of you and your family at this sad time.

Nothing we can say can replace what you have lost.

No icons...
Just sadness.
Love from this side of the pond
John Karen and Linzi.

----------


## hcjilson

Yesterday afternoon the moderators were sent the following email by Steve. It is devastating and I share it with all of you so that you will join us in sorrow and understanding. The Machol's have asked us to show a smile to a stranger and to make new friends, in short, to be the essence of what Elizabeth was.

From Steve:

My beautiful and amazing Daughter Elizabeth has died tragically and unexpectedly.  Marlena and I sat helplessly for 2 and 1/2 days as we watched her slip away from us. This is every parent's nightmare and no matter how hard I scream, cry or pinch myself I just can't wake up from it.

Until I can put up a Memorial site for her, here are a couple of sites from the funeral home and her employers containing her memorial:

http://www.funeralplan2.com/abby/memorials?id=14775
http://www.rialtocinemas.com/Elizabeth.htm

Steve

----------


## rsandr

Deepest sympathies for your loss.
It must be impossible to make sense of these events.
Regards,
Rick

----------


## sarahr

Steve, just to say how sad I am to hear of such a tragedy. What can we say but you hear something like this and it really puts things into perspective.
Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.
Sarah

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Steve,
I am so sorry for your loss.  My mother once told me this and I cling to it at times like these.

"People are in our lives for a moment, but in our hearts for a lifetime!"


I will remember you and your family in my prayers!

----------


## Jerry Thornhill

Steve,
We are very saddened to hear of your loss. Our prayers and deepest sympathies go out to you and Marlena.

Jerry and Louise

----------


## BobV

Steve and Marlena,

My deepest and sincerest condolences on the passing of your daughter Elizabeth.  Hugs and prayers to you both at this time of sorrow.  May God watch over you.

Bob Vartanian

----------


## Johns

Steve & Marlena,

I am so very sorry for your great loss.  My families prayers go out to yours.

We're so sorry...

John

----------


## Diane

Steve and Marlena,

Words really CAN'T express the sympathy that I feel for you right now.   I know that life for you and your family will never be the same.   I will keep your family in my prayers.  Comfort will come in many forms, but working through grief is a part of that comfort.    I'm sure that you will have many wonderful memories to sustain you.

With much love in friendship,

Diane

----------


## Jubilee

I know no words can ever replace the feel of your daughter's embrace.. I did feel the spirit urging me to write. This poem is the result of it..

My loved one's tears fell down like rain
As I kissed away this pain
Leaving my mortal body behind
As I crossed over in spirit and mind

I did not take this journey alone
Angels came to guide me home
As my eyes adjusted to this place
Imagine the joy that was on my face

As I took a good look around
Many familiar faces were found
And there holding my hand was Mary Lou
Pulling me into a hug, saying "Elizabeth, I have missed you"

She led me to a most wonderous place
And there I met Jesus face to face
We talked of my faith, my love, my life
Of my family of angels who helped during times of great strife

We talked of my part in His awesome plan
On that would unite me with you again
To watch and to guide, to chase away your fear
To guard and protect, you my friends and family, all I hold dear

A light of relevation burned down to my core
My eyes began to water, my spirit started to soar
It dawned on me that we will be as close as ever
Because in God's plan a family is Forever...

----------


## gpw_ww

Steve and Marlena...

My deepest sympathies and prayers go out to and your wife. You will be in our prayers..


gpw_ww

----------


## Suzy W

Steve & Marlena
I am so sorry to hear of  your loss.  You have our greatest sympathies.
You will be in our thoughts in prayers.
Suzy & Bill

----------


## TReynolds

Steve,

I cannot even begin to comprehend the sadness you and Marlena are going through. Our daughter is the same age as Elizabeth. Kathi and I will keep you in our prayers.


Tim

----------


## optispares

Steve and Marlena,

      I am so sorry for your loss.My deepest sympathies in your hour of need.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I have been thinking and praying for you both these past few days- which strikes me as an empty thing to say given what has transpired.

I'm sorry, and I can't think of anything else to say except for that, so I'll just say it again- I'm so very sorry.

----------


## Alan W

You're not alone in your grief . . .  we all feel the shock and pain of your loss. Nothing is worse than a parent losing a child. And, if we all could make the pain go away we would. Always know you have a lot of friends who are there for you in any way we can.

Alan and Marsha W

----------


## Texas Ranger

Steve and Marlena, so very saddened by the loss of your beautiful, young daughter, the same age as mine, your loss is not measurable, and our sadness here is but of the joy of knowing you, that your hearts are breaking, and our tears for your loss are on our cheeks....

----------


## LaurieC

and it's incomprehensible when it happens. I keep looking for the right words to say but the truth is, there  probably are none. I am sure none of us can understand you and lovely Marlena's personal pain but I hope the love we're all trying to send is in some small way a comfort. My thoughts are with you deeply.



And please all consider organ donor status.

----------


## Sean

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. My family and i will keep you in our prayers. I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Sean.

----------


## PAkev

Steve & Marlena,
I am sorry for the loss of your daughter. I am sure there are no words to express or understand your grief but I pray that you and your family will comforted by the wonderful memories shared with Elizabeth.

Kevin Treat

----------


## paw

Steve, Marlena, and family,

With deepest sympathy...remember that love never dies, Elizabeth will live on in the memories of her beloved family and friends.

----------


## Billy Brock

Steve & Marlena,

Our family's deepest sympathy & warmest prayers are with you in this time of your loss.

Billy

----------


## hip chic

Steve and Marlena~

I am so shocked and saddened by your loss....cannot imagine your pain....know that we are all thinking of you...know that we are all sending healing thoughts your way...I am so sorry.

hip chic

----------


## Rich R

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.
Rich R.

----------


## Rick Strong

I am very sorry to hear of your loss Steve.

Rick Strong

----------


## Jedi

Steve, 
Our thoughts are with you and your family in your time of need.

Jarratt

----------


## Night Train

I wish I could say something meaningful and profound here but there is nothing. I cant imagine what you are going through right now, and my heart goes out to you. You are in my prayers. May you somehow find peace. God bless.

Dwayne

----------


## Mikef

Steve & Marlena

My Father died much too young!  I try to think of the great times we had together.   

Sorry for you loss!

Michael Fitch

----------


## karen

Dear Steve & Marlena,

You are in my prayers and my thoughts.  I am so sorry.  I wish there was something any of us could say that would bring comfort or ease ...  We will all keep praying for you and your family.

Karen Ayres

----------


## harry a saake

Steve and Marlena,

.......My family and myself would also like to pass along our condolences at this time, some how it does not seem right, just having been with you a week ago and seeing how happy you were. May god bless and may you always remember her for all she was and will always be.

----------


## Shutterbug

Your on-line memorial of your daughter is moving and proves your love and the bond you had.  My congratulations on being such a good dad.  My condolences for your indescribable loss.

shutterbug

----------


## ioconnell

I'm Sorry for your troubles, My deepest condolences go to you and your family.

Ian O'Connell

----------


## Wes Trayner

Steve and Marlena,

My wife, Nancy, and I wish to convey our deepest sympathy and condolences in your time of sorrow.  Since we are neighbors, we offer any assistance that we can.

Wes

----------


## Bev Heishman

Steve & Marlena,

I was saddened to learn about your tragedy. Your daughter appears to have touched so many lives in her short time. She had terrific role models. 

If we all could lessen the pain we would do anything we can. It is ok to cry and it is ok to grieve. One day you'll be able to smile again and remember all that she was. She will live on forever in your hearts.

You were added to many prayer lists today. 

Our sincere condolences,

Bev & family

----------


## stephanie

Steve,

I haven't been on the Optiboard in a little while. I was absolutely shocked to hear of your tragedy. Please accept my deep heart felt condolences. I actually wanted to post something yesterday, but I had to take sometime to figure out what I wanted to say. I realize words no matter how sincere will not heal your hurt. I really wish there were something profound I can say to ease the pain, but I know that nothing will. Know that we are all praying for you and Marlene and your family. 

God Bless you,

Stephanie

----------


## Steve Machol

I just want to take a moment to thank everyone for your love and support.  We had Liz's second service in Arizona on Saturday for family and friends here.  The pain is still too fresh to say more right now but Marlena and I are very grateful to everyone for their support.

----------

